# Sick Fish!



## Dawind (Sep 19, 2010)

Specs:
Amm: 0 Nitrites: 0 Nitrates: Was over 80 now under 40. PH: was a bit too acidic now at 6.8. Temp: 79
Ehiem 2217, Aqua clear 70, 40 gal wet dry, 6x turbo twist UV sterilizer 
10, 4-5 " rbp in a 135gal tank.


Ok this this all started happening last Thursday when i noticed one of my rbp had a fugal infection. It was a white cloudy coating of fungus. I decided to treat with aquarium salts as per the pinned thread in this section. All was going well, the fungus looked like it was going away, until last night (Monday). I went to clean up the tank a bit and saw one of my fish swimming upside down and sideways. Originally I had thought he hit the wall real hard when I first went to clean the tank. But he didn't snap out of it all night and the others took advantage and ate him up. Now this morning 3 out of the remaining 10 have one bulging eye! From what i read its called popping eye and needs to be treated with antibiotics. But what im thinking is that the salt did something to the osmotic pressure thus made the eye pop? Any science gurus out there that can give me the scoop on this? All of the rbp are extra skiddish. What I did since this morning is did a 60% water change to take the salt out and ordered some Mardel Maracyn-Two.







I usually dont have that high of nitrates but i wanted the salt to do its job so I waited on the water change, my wetdry filter is just a nightmare when it comes to nitrates. Suggestions?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i didnt read the post but just from looking at the water results nitrates was your problem. continue staying on top of water changes should clear up on its own.


----------

